# A Few Grunters



## RW Mackey (Sep 2, 2013)

Some Grunters I have been working on lately. Bow season is coming up fast, got me in the mood.
Cross cut Osage, stabilized Spalted Maple and stabilized Spalted Poplar.

Thanks for the look.
Roy


----------



## Flacer22 (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow really nice! I need a grunt tube!


----------



## myingling (Sep 2, 2013)

sweet calls


----------



## RW Mackey (Sep 2, 2013)

Andy, come up with some Spalted maple, maybe we can make a trade.

Roy


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 2, 2013)

RW Mackey said:


> Some Grunters I have been working on lately. Bow season is coming up fast, got me in the mood.
> Cross cut Osage, stabilized Spalted Maple and stabilized Spalted Poplar.
> 
> Thanks for the look.
> Roy



Good looking Roy!
Jim R


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice calls


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 3, 2013)

Great Job!


----------

